# Having trouble finding the sharks?



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been out the last few nights shark fishing an only hooked one shark about a 7-8ft bullshark. The shark bit through my 90lb steel leader, but other than that nothing. Does anybody know where they are? I have used spanish, mullet, hardtails, a head of a speck my dad caught, lady fish. I don't know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey man - what are you using to get your bait out in the water? I mean, are you straight up casting, or are you towing out your bait with a kayak/ski? I have been told that if you are surf fishing off the beach you need a good 200-300 yard cast to really get your bait out to cruising sharks.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

there should be smaller ones up closer to the shore later in the evening. ive hooked one 50 yards out. maybe your just not holding your mouth right  jus kiddin haha


----------



## beachmatt31 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm gonna be some surf fishing this summer.....what kind of gear would be good to try to land smaller sharks?


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

A Penn 850SS spinning reel that can hold 400 yards of 50 lb braid and a 10 ft surf rod is what I use for the smaller sharks and it is a lot of fun!


----------



## sharky300 (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe a dumb question but do ya'll eat the sharks or just catch for sport? I see a lot of threads on this forum about catching them...

Sorry to get off subject but curious...

Jason


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i do it mostly for sport but you can eat them. i dunno any recipes or anything though


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

I been landing sharks out of Pensacola bay out around the pass and on the gulf side generally sharks are ranging from 5-8 ft with a few larger ones . off the bay side were yaking the baits out to around 50 yrds or so and hooking into a bunch of black tips we stopped counting once we hit 12 sharks . How ever 2 nights ago i run my 9/0 penn out with 100lb braid out aprox. 200 yrds on the gulf side we hooked into something key word being something and was spooled I could not turn him . getting good hook ups around 30 - 45 min b4 sundown usually slowing down alot around 10 -11 at night . We use penn 850ssm with 30lb braid also penn pursuits 8000 with 50 lb braid holds 500 yrds for smaller sharks once we get into sharks over 6 ft we go to 4/0 6/0 9/0 penn reels . were using 400 lb barrel swivels Malin hard wire 400 lb and 10/0 -14/0 hooks depending on where your fishing depends on what size weight to use generally 8oz egg sinker works ever were . Ether crimp or get you a dubro twist tool there 2 sizes so get the right size around 20 bucks a piece . I like the twist tool better since im not having to worry if a crimp may not be crimped right or may fail plus i dont have to worry about running out of crimps . I have used both and just recently got the tool about a year ago how ever both ways work good .
Both for sport and we eat them sometimes 

Grilled sharks 
8 oz. per person Shark steak
3 Tbsp. Dijon mustard
1/2 tsp. honey
Dash of fresh lemon juice
Pepper to taste
Mix ingredients for sauce. Baste the Shark Steaks. Place over hot fire. Grill on one side 4 minutes. Turn and baste. Grill for about 4 minutes or until done. Turn only once for best results. serves 2 people 

fried shark 
2 lbs. Shark Fillets 
1 cup flour
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. baking powder
1 Tbsp. white vinegar
Oil for frying
Cut Fillets into 1 inch chunks. Combine flour, salt and baking powder. Slowly add 1 cup water and vinegar. Mix well. Dip fish cubes into batter and drop into hot oil, 365 degrees. Cook 3 to 4 minutes or until golden brown. 
serves 6


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I shared this tip with another poster and will offer the same for you. Wrap your hook very tightly from the top all the way down to just above the barb with black electrical tape. This has really increased my pickups. Take 2 hooks and wrap one as mentioned. Then bite down one the one wrapped and one unwrapped. See the difference?!?!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Just send someone out with a speargun and have them hold it underwater where u dropped your bait and pull the trigger.....the sharks will be the ASAP!!!


----------

